# Scotland - "wild camping"



## Vernerl (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello, a question from Denmark ! 8) 

We are planning a 4 week Scotland tour in autocamper. 

Is it allowed (and safe) to overnight outside regular camping sites, I think it is called wildcamping in UK :?: 

regards
Verner


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Vernerl said:


> Hello, a question from Denmark ! 8)
> 
> We are planning a 4 week Scotland tour in autocamper.
> 
> ...


Hi, yes plenty of people wild camp in Scotland especially in the North and the islands. If you do a search on here or Google you will get a lot of information


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Unfortunately, wild camping is not legally endorsed in the whole of the UK, like Denmark and unlike France and Italy. However, if you are sensible and considerate you will normally be OK for one night, and the further North and West, the less likely you are to be moved on. For us, the 'real' Scotland begins at the Great Glen and the Western Isles are really worth the time (and expense) if you can manage it. The ultimate experience is camping on the edge of the 'Airport' on Barra where you can watch BA scheduled flights land on the beach!

P&L


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

There are loads and loads of wild camping opportunities in Scotland amid breathtaking surroundings. 
In Scotland a fairly relaxed attitude exists toward the fact that it is technically illegal and it is generally tolerated. The exception is where the dreaded 'No Overnight Parking' sign is displayed which you'll find from time to time. 
If you wild camp considerately avoiding the vicinity of houses who's view you may spoil and if you leave no trace you had stayed there then you are unlikely to have any problem.
Many of us on this site wild camp frequently and I bet most would agree that Scotland is a magnificent place to enjoy it.


----------



## Vernerl (Apr 17, 2007)

Thank's to all for your kindly response - we are looking forward to be guest's in beatiful Scotland.

I hope that 3-4 weeks is ok - if not we will come back next year 

Good summer to all

Verner


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Vernerl said:


> Thank's to all for your kindly response - we are looking forward to be guest's in beatiful Scotland.
> 
> I hope that 3-4 weeks is ok - if not we will come back next year
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to MotorhomeFacts.

You may find something useful here: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/

Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to MHF. Scotland is very beautiful. The people are nice and there are many places to stay overnight. Beware of the midges, they can be very annoying so stock up on insect repellant.

You can do a short trip from the north coast of Scotland to the Orkney Islands, also very nice and friendly. Have a good trip, Alan.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If the technical illegalities concern you, I'll add that while wildcamping in Scotland the police knocked on our van around 10pm to find us merrily swaffing red wine, clearing staying put for the night, apologetically and courteously asked if we had seen a certain car, and wished us a good night.

The buggers let a lot of midges in, but were so nice we forgave them 

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Oh, and if wildcamping is illegal, how come I can't recall a lorry driver ever getting charged over sleeping in their cab?

Mind you, I think they do get legal "relief" ha ha in terms of peeing over their rear wheel, unless that is folklore 

Dave


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Oh, and if wildcamping is illegal, how come I can't recall a lorry driver ever getting charged over sleeping in their cab?
> 
> Mind you, I think they do get legal "relief" ha ha in terms of peeing over their rear wheel, unless that is folklore
> 
> Dave


Peeing is true it stems from the days of the stagecoach.It has to be a specific wheel,I think it is the front nearside.
Like the bale of straw in the boot of a hackney cab it hasn't been repealed.


----------

